# Nautilus MINI drip tip



## Ruwaid (17/7/18)

Hi guys
Anyone know where I could find the nautilus mini styled drip tip? NB...its the longer one like in the pic and not the std tip that comes with the nautilus V2.
@BumbleBee I'm tagging you bud cos I'm hoping you do have, seeing that I'm in your area this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone know where I could find the nautilus mini styled drip tip? NB...its the longer one like in the pic and not the std tip that comes with the nautilus V2.
> @BumbleBee I'm tagging you bud cos I'm hoping you do have, seeing that I'm in your area this week
> View attachment 139085


Pop in at the shop @Ruwaid, I have a bunch of drip tips in various shapes, sizes and colours, maybe there is something that will suit you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

@BumbleBee thank you bud...see your later
BTW...the coffee cream is amazing!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

